# Blowguns



## whipcrackdeadbunny

Bloewguns and/or hunting?


----------



## Dayhiker




----------



## smitty

I sometimes shoot homemade blowguns.


----------



## josephlys

I hunt and shoot mostly with homemade blowguns. Been shooting for nearly 2 years now.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny

smitty said:


> I sometimes shoot homemade blowguns.


Do you hunt with them?


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny

josephlys said:


> I hunt and shoot mostly with homemade blowguns. Been shooting for nearly 2 years now.


Have you got any pics, or info on calibre dart ratio etc.?


----------



## smitty

I shoot .625 caliber blow guns that I made myself, along with my homemade darts. I shoot pesky pigeons and any rats that come around. The longest dart in the picture is around a foot long, I didn't measure them. Long thin darts fly faster, but the 3/16" shafts have better penetration. Bamboo skewers make good darts and the 1/8" is a pretty good all around shaft size for everything. I use the 3/16" for "yard work", up close and personal. The broad-heads are just made from exact o blades and they really increase penetration to all the way through. My blowguns are four feet, five feet and six feet in length. I choose length based on how much room I expect to have and how far I expect to shoot. You loose some velocity with a shorter blowgun, but too long of a blowgun and you will lose pressure before the dart leaves the pipe and also lose velocity. My favorite size is my five footer...reasonable length, looks and is disguised as a walking stick with chair leg rubber on the muzzle end to contact the ground and another rubber chair leg end with hole the size of pipe to use as a mouth piece. On a scrap piece of pipe tap the rubber down until the pipe cuts through the rubber and you have a perfect fit. I just make mine out of 1/2" conduit and yes they actually measure 5/8" inside diameter. This diameter is considered ideal for hunting power.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny

Thanks Smitty, that's great; I have a six and a four footer at home, the longer one I made myself, I think it's 12mm or so in diameter. I've been having trouble with the four and penetration, I've used almost exactly the same dart as you, but I think I'll put on a broadhead. It really was very helpful, you have just reduced the squirrel population round here. Thanks.


----------



## pelleteer

Great lookin' darts, Smit! I picked up one of Cold Steel's new Professional series blowguns a few weeks ago. It's a 4 footer made of 3mm thick aluminum tubing, .625 caliber. It also has a 12 shot quiver (only fits with CS's darts) also. It came with a selection of their darts with the exception of the new razor tip broadheads and stun darts. I want to pick up a package of each of those, but I'd also like to make my own. Any chance of a tutorial video or something on the ones you make?

This is what I got.


----------



## smitty

That Big Bore blowgun in the heavy weight looks awesome, you got the best they make. You can find plenty of dart making videos on U-Tube, that's how I learned to make darts too.


----------



## shot in the foot

smitty said:


> That Big Bore blowgun in the heavy weight looks awesome, you got the best they make. You can find plenty of dart making videos on U-Tube, that's how I learned to make darts too.


Is this what you mean Smitty ha ha, jeff


----------



## smitty

Yep, that's what I mean! Taught me all I know on the subject! HA !


----------



## pelleteer

Thanks, Smit. Found some good vids and I'm experimenting around.







What are yours coated with?


----------



## smitty

I dip my darts in shellac to waterproof them and keep them from warping. This also helps the cones to last much longer. It's funny, about the only stuff I use to finish anything is shellac or Johnsons' paste wax. Once in a while I will use Polycrylic to finish a slingshot if I want that "commercial shine", but I really like the warm glow of a wax finish. Plus with wax, if I change my mind about the way I made something I can file on it some more and then wax it again and there is no tell tale finish blemishes to have to blend in. If it is easy and quick I like it.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny

smitty said:


> I dip my darts in shellac to waterproof them and keep them from warping. This also helps the cones to last much longer. It's funny, about the only stuff I use to finish anything is shellac or Johnsons' paste wax. Once in a while I will use Polycrylic to finish a slingshot if I want that "commercial shine", but I really like the warm glow of a wax finish. Plus with wax, if I change my mind about the way I made something I can file on it some more and then wax it again and there is no tell tale finish blemishes to have to blend in. If it is easy and quick I like it.


Can you use the darts more than once? And have you tried metal ones with the same flights? say, bike spokes or coat hangers?


----------



## Sam

Blowguns are a section 5 firearm in the UK!


----------



## Jaybird

[ A lot of people don't know that some American Indians used blow guns.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny

Jaybird said:


> [ A lot of people don't know that some American Indians used blow guns.


Do you know what wood they used; I know the Brazilians and Venezuelans used them?


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny

Sam said:


> Blowguns are a section 5 firearm in the UK!


That's right, and so is a skipping rope, or ANY other projectile weapon ... including catapults, even though we are allowed to hunt with them ... in the case of projectiles, air-rifles are to. I think when dispatching vermin, these things can be contested, within reasonable deliberation.


----------



## Sam

whipcrackdeadbunny said:


> Blowguns are a section 5 firearm in the UK!


That's right, and so is a skipping rope, or ANY other projectile weapon ... including catapults, even though we are allowed to hunt with them ... in the case of projectiles, air-rifles are to. I think when dispatching vermin, these things can be contested, within reasonable deliberation.
[/quote]
No, slingshots and air rifles are legal (although you do need an FAC for an air rifle producing a muzzle energy >12FPE.) But any form of blowgun is definitely illegal in the UK, even if it's just a collector's item it has to have holes drilled in it so that it's no longer capable of discharging missiles...


----------



## fish

whipcrackdeadbunny said:


> Blowguns are a section 5 firearm in the UK!


That's right, and so is a skipping rope, or ANY other projectile weapon ... including catapults, even though we are allowed to hunt with them ... in the case of projectiles, air-rifles are to. I think when dispatching vermin, these things can be contested, within reasonable deliberation.
[/quote]

seriously whipcrackdeadbunny get had with one and you might as well have had a rocket launcher or a bomb,section 5 offenses are big time ,prison 100% on conviction and thats 5 years minimum on first conviction.

if you must use one be really carefull.(and meet up with me coz ide love to see one in use! LOL)


----------



## smitty

whipcrackdeadbunny said:


> I dip my darts in shellac to waterproof them and keep them from warping. This also helps the cones to last much longer. It's funny, about the only stuff I use to finish anything is shellac or Johnsons' paste wax. Once in a while I will use Polycrylic to finish a slingshot if I want that "commercial shine", but I really like the warm glow of a wax finish. Plus with wax, if I change my mind about the way I made something I can file on it some more and then wax it again and there is no tell tale finish blemishes to have to blend in. If it is easy and quick I like it.


Can you use the darts more than once? And have you tried metal ones with the same flights? say, bike spokes or coat hangers?
[/quote]
Oh yeah you can use darts over and over just like arrows. I have quite a few short darts made from sharpened nails that I use for target practice, something like a ten penny. Spokes and coat hangers would work, but are prone to bending if they hit a hard object like a tree, that is why I like thin diameter nails like box nails. They are deadly on pigeons, but rats need a broad head to kill clean and quick. Mice fall dead with a box nail though. Another thing...make a barrel swab out of a piece of cloth and string with a weight on one end. Drop the weight down the barrel and pull the cloth through to clean moisture out of your barrel, it will shoot better and stay clean. Another cloth with silicone will enhance performance too, just don't use too much. A little dab will work wonders, then pull the dry swab through to shoot.


----------



## Brooklyn00003

So what's the affecticve range for a Blowgun?


----------



## Sam

Just a word of advice to everyone in the UK: I would think long and hard about revealing that you own an illegal weapon even on the internet...


----------



## smitty

Effective range is about the same as a slingshot and very accurate. Range depends a lot on the type of dart used also. A broad head will kill at longer ranges because it is sharp enough to penetrate. The quality of the dart is also an issue, whether it is straight and properly balanced so as not to wobble in flight. The weight of the dart contributes to penetration but slows velocity like anything else.


----------



## Skit Slunga

keep talkin... I'm hungry.


----------



## fish

oh boy its a fine hunting tool,ever seen the youtube footage of the indians in s.american rain forests?


----------



## pelleteer

brooklyn00003 said:


> So what's the affecticve range for a Blowgun?


I'm just starting out, so keep that in mind, but for me with my Cold Steel blowgun, the maximum range I can actually hit a small target (like an apple or orange for example) at is about 25-30'. That's with the factory CS mini broadhead darts.


----------



## smitty

To aim you keep both eyes open. You will see two ends of the blowgun. Put the target right in the middle of the two. Most people have trouble learning how to aim because you can't use one eye, so you have to let the double vision work for you. The best way to keep from jerking when you shoot is to place your tongue against the hole in the mouthpiece and build pressure behind your tongue, then just move your tongue to allow the air to escape down the barrel and send that dart right where you want it to go. This will cause more moisture to travel into the blowgun, so every few shots swab out the barrel.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny

smitty said:


> To aim you keep both eyes open. You will see two ends of the blowgun. Put the target right in the middle of the two. Most people have trouble learning how to aim because you can't use one eye, so you have to let the double vision work for you. The best way to keep from jerking when you shoot is to place your tongue against the hole in the mouthpiece and build pressure behind your tongue, then just move your tongue to allow the air to escape down the barrel and send that dart right where you want it to go. This will cause more moisture to travel into the blowgun, so every few shots swab out the barrel.


I just focus on my target not the gun, like the ninjas.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny

Oh yeah you can use darts over and over just like arrows. I have quite a few short darts made from sharpened nails that I use for target practice, something like a ten penny. Spokes and coat hangers would work, but are prone to bending if they hit a hard object like a tree, that is why I like thin diameter nails like box nails. They are deadly on pigeons, but rats need a broad head to kill clean and quick. Mice fall dead with a box nail though. Another thing...make a barrel swab out of a piece of cloth and string with a weight on one end. Drop the weight down the barrel and pull the cloth through to clean moisture out of your barrel, it will shoot better and stay clean. Another cloth with silicone will enhance performance too, just don't use too much. A little dab will work wonders, then pull the dry swab through to shoot.
[/quote]

I clean my clarinet like this.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny

seriously whipcrackdeadbunny get had with one and you might as well have had a rocket launcher or a bomb,section 5 offenses are big time ,prison 100% on conviction and thats 5 years minimum on first conviction.

if you must use one be really carefull.(and meet up with me coz ide love to see one in use! LOL)
[/quote]

It seems the legality is a touch debatable, I've bought a BG from an English company for paintball use, it had no holes and no questions asked, it was a logical consideration to hunt with darts; and yes it would be great fun to see one in use.


----------



## Sam

OK, just checked the latest updates on the law for this one, blowguns are barely legal for shooting paintballs, the second you shoot any sort of dart or ammunition designed for hunting, you're breaking the law, regardless of calibre.

How ludicrous is that!? So I can't have a blowgun and I need an FAC to own a >12ft/lb air rifle yet I could buy an 150ft/lb compound hunting crossbow today - despite the fact that hunting with bows and crossbows was outlawed over four decades ago - and it wouldn't be registered in any sort of way!









BTW what kind of energy do blowguns produce anyway?


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny

Ok folks, you heard the lad, and I've nothing else to add on the matter of law, but I will be consulting my local police force on the use of ball-bearings for dispatching vermin (pidgeons, squirrels, rabbits etc) through a blow-gun, and the last time I checked, we can debate and theorise (and joke) all we want without incrimination. And as an addition, my blowgun came with small metal darts and a little note: "not for pest control" so I ask the company, what are they for? and if anyone else has the Predator or Terminator paintball blowgun, please join in and let us know what's going on with your one. With a special thanks to Sam, for his diligence.


----------



## Skit Slunga

I'm interested in the knowledge of the tool. The legal aspects of possession and use are something that each individual must weigh according to their own scruples and of course local laws - as idiotic as they may seem - if it's something that bad find a way to make effective changes. Politics are not my forte', knowledge is...and with it comes empowerment. 
I've already gone ahead and snagged a CS S HD Pro like pelleteer has... and ... before even receiving it, am looking to make a better mouse trap







go figure. So carry on with the how-to's and pic's as well as experiences with use of the blowgun.


----------



## Sam

I just watched some videos of the Cold Steel Big Bore Blow Guns and man they look like a blast! I'm not suggesting anyone does but I think they'd be pretty easy to imitate, you can buy aluminium tubing (the material Cold Steel manufacture their blowguns from,) with the exact same dimensions as theirs from here, spray it black with some cheap matte-black spray paint and wrap several layers of leather around one end to form a mouthpiece and I think you'd have a pretty effective blowgun!

You could fashion the darts from lengths of thick steel wire and thin acrylic sheets by rolling up a small piece of acrylic into a cone to fit the diameter of your barrel, then glue it to the rear end of your steel wire/rod with some super-glue, then sharpen the other end with a metal file and fine sand-paper, or even make your own broad-head out of old utility knife blades - the possibilities are endless!


----------



## Brooklyn00003

Thanks for the answere .I will look after this blowgun thing I like it ,might just get one.


----------



## Sam

He seems to have done a pretty awesome job at making his own!


----------



## pelleteer

Sam said:


> He seems to have done a pretty awesome job at making his own!


The Howitzer of blowguns! I dig it!


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny

Dayhiker said:


>


They took a while, but we got there.


----------



## Skit Slunga

Mine should be here ...any minute now







Skitty Distant Early Warning System is at the window on alert. Luckster has the UPS schedule committed to memory.


----------



## Sam

Skit Slunga said:


> Mine should be here ...any minute now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skitty Distant Early Warning System is at the window on alert. Luckster has the UPS schedule committed to memory.


Are you making your own or ordering a ready-made like the 'Big-bore'?


----------



## Skit Slunga

Sam said:


> Mine should be here ...any minute now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skitty Distant Early Warning System is at the window on alert. Luckster has the UPS schedule committed to memory.


Are you making your own or ordering a ready-made like the 'Big-bore'?
[/quote]
Yes² ‼


----------



## Sam

Skit Slunga said:


> Mine should be here ...any minute now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skitty Distant Early Warning System is at the window on alert. Luckster has the UPS schedule committed to memory.


Are you making your own or ordering a ready-made like the 'Big-bore'?
[/quote]
Yes² ‼
[/quote]
Cool, do you have a chronograph to test it with? I'm interested to see how much power they generate...


----------



## Skit Slunga

Sam said:


> Mine should be here ...any minute now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skitty Distant Early Warning System is at the window on alert. Luckster has the UPS schedule committed to memory.


Are you making your own or ordering a ready-made like the 'Big-bore'?
[/quote]
Yes² ‼
[/quote]
Cool, do you have a chronograph to test it with? I'm interested to see how much power they generate...
[/quote]

As a matter of fact I do have a chrony. I've not huffed a blowgun in 30 yrs though - thinking my results will not be transferable to someone else's VE. Other tolerances such as leakage, dart shape, weight and style, cone fit etc will make a huge 'impact' from one blowgunner to another.


----------



## Skit Slunga

By the way... they are gawd awful fun! I'm hittin pop caps at 7m outta the box with stunners







chasing the cap pieces down barefoot...not so fun LOL


----------



## Sam

Skit Slunga said:


> By the way... they are gawd awful fun! I'm hittin pop caps at 7m outta the box with stunners
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chasing the cap pieces down barefoot...not so fun LOL


Aw man I think I might have to make myself one now! Have you tested the penetration yet? How does it fare in comparison to a slingshot?


----------



## Skit Slunga

Sam said:


> By the way... they are gawd awful fun! I'm hittin pop caps at 7m outta the box with stunners
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chasing the cap pieces down barefoot...not so fun LOL


Aw man I think I might have to make myself one now! Have you tested the penetration yet? How does it fare in comparison to a slingshot?
[/quote]

It's all relative...very similar to slingshots but very much lung VE variable. Small critters only. Big game = rabbit in my opinion. Thinking that an all out power catty would out penetrate a BG fired (by me) and do it more consistently at this time. *I* am *no* expert though. ymmv.

Ima wounded critter myself at the moment Sam and the BG arrived just over an hour ago (UPS drove *past* 5 times! Nearly causing me a heart attack in the process). Haven't been outta the house except for doctor appointments and one food run. ...building a test box now though


----------



## Sam

Skit Slunga said:


> By the way... they are gawd awful fun! I'm hittin pop caps at 7m outta the box with stunners
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chasing the cap pieces down barefoot...not so fun LOL


Aw man I think I might have to make myself one now! Have you tested the penetration yet? How does it fare in comparison to a slingshot?
[/quote]

It's all relative...very similar to slingshots but very much lung VE variable. Small critters only. Big game = rabbit in my opinion. Thinking that an all out power catty would out penetrate a BG fired (by me) and do it more consistently at this time. *I* am *no* expert though. ymmv.

Ima wounded critter myself at the moment Sam and the BG arrived just over an hour ago (UPS drove *past* 5 times! Nearly causing me a heart attack in the process). Haven't been outta the house except for doctor appointments and one food run. ...building a test box now though








[/quote]
I know that feeling all too well lol, over here they really butcher the boxes, the delivery men don't give a flying ****, you must post some pics!

BTW are you planning to hunt anything with it?


----------



## Skit Slunga

Sam said:


> It's all relative...very similar to slingshots but very much lung VE variable. Small critters only. Big game = rabbit in my opinion. Thinking that an all out power catty would out penetrate a BG fired (by me) and do it more consistently at this time. *I* am *no* expert though. ymmv.
> 
> Ima wounded critter myself at the moment Sam and the BG arrived just over an hour ago (UPS drove *past* 5 times! Nearly causing me a heart attack in the process). Haven't been outta the house except for doctor appointments and one food run. ...building a test box now though


I know that feeling all too well lol, over here they really butcher the boxes, the delivery men don't give a flying ****, you must post some pics!

BTW are you planning to hunt anything with it?
[/quote] 
No complaints about the condition of the box upon arrival. A 5" square box just isn't a good penetration test box. Both side of a 1 ltr pop bottle is easily penetrated with the tip through a couple layers of cardboard and cone wedged upto the bottle using a spear tip wire dart. Bamboo skewers crumple up (mushroom the tip) while sending the bottle flying across the room - a softer target obviously would work well. The broadheads made a nasty gash penetrating only as far as the ball securing the tip would allow. There were no razor tips included with this combo. I'd venture to say they would have penetrated enough to allow the cone into the bottles interior to a possible full pass-thru. Snapped a few pics of the darts/bottle but not the blowgun as it's exactly the same as any 4' .62 CS model. Will add them shortly. right here->


*edit* a good shot of the bamboo tip


 
As far as hunting...pest culling maybe...hunting meh prolly not


----------



## Sam

Skit Slunga said:


> It's all relative...very similar to slingshots but very much lung VE variable. Small critters only. Big game = rabbit in my opinion. Thinking that an all out power catty would out penetrate a BG fired (by me) and do it more consistently at this time. *I* am *no* expert though. ymmv.
> 
> Ima wounded critter myself at the moment Sam and the BG arrived just over an hour ago (UPS drove *past* 5 times! Nearly causing me a heart attack in the process). Haven't been outta the house except for doctor appointments and one food run. ...building a test box now though


I know that feeling all too well lol, over here they really butcher the boxes, the delivery men don't give a flying ****, you must post some pics!

BTW are you planning to hunt anything with it?
[/quote] 
No complaints about the condition of the box upon arrival. A 5" square box just isn't a good penetration test box. Both side of a 1 ltr pop bottle is easily penetrated with the tip through a couple layers of cardboard and cone wedged upto the bottle using a spear tip wire dart. Bamboo skewers crumple up (mushroom the tip) while sending the bottle flying across the room - a softer target obviously would work well. The broadheads made a nasty gash penetrating only as far as the ball securing the tip would allow. There were no razor tips included with this combo. I'd venture to say they would have penetrated enough to allow the cone into the bottles interior to a possible full pass-thru. Snapped a few pics of the darts/bottle but not the blowgun as it's exactly the same as any 4' .62 CS model. Will add them shortly. right here->


*edit* a good shot of the bamboo tip


 
As far as hunting...pest culling maybe...hunting meh prolly not
[/quote]
Those tips look nasty, I'd like to see what they'd do to raccoon or possum!


----------



## pelleteer

I get the same penetration with my mini boradheads on plastic bottles, with the dart stopping at the cone. On apples and oranges at about 15 feet the same darts go nearly all the way through, with the cone stopping about halfway through the fruit. They penetrate steel soup cans really nicely, but the cones pop off (they can be snapped back on easily).


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny

I knew this was worth talking to you guys about! keep it coming.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny

I got into a legal debate and never had a chance to thank-you properly, for all the info you gave me, it's been really helpfull, thanks.


----------



## watcher by night

I used Cold Steel cones and shafts to put together some modified stun darts and a couple of modified "broadhead" darts that use trocar tips from Muzzy broadheads (originally for an arrow). Here's a few pics that show effects of shooting the stun dart at a wooden "paint stir" stick, and shooting the trocar darts at a steel soup can and at plywood. (Safety Note: on some types of plywood the dart could bounce). The very last pic shows complete penetration of soupcan with trocar dart...using a 3/16" wood dowel shaft and a plastic cone from a Cold Steel stun dart (the newer kind)... it weighs 4.8 grams. The holes made by the trocar tip are at least 4 times as big as holes made by an unmodified Cold Steel "mini broadhead". A couple of pics compare side by side an unmodified Cold Steel "mini broadhead" with a modified dart that has a trocar tip epoxied to the front... there's a side view and then a "business end" view that I kinda like.

If you want to see additional pics and more info on building/testing the darts, I posted more details at: trocar dart link and stun dart link


----------



## josephlys

Hey C5O nice to see you here, Lol. Here a picture WiseSon posted: Raccoon Killed With Blowgun








http://blowgun.lefor...004.JPG?thumb=1


----------



## HOE

A tip for making darts, if you use a bike spoke or just a piece of wire, roll up a small cotton ball at the tail of the wire, roughen the tail with a saw first so that the cotton will cling to it. That will act as a stopper for the paper cone, and it will automatically centre the cone so that the dart won't wobble in flight. With this method, you won't need expensive items like superglue, just tapes will do. If you use long nails for darts, then you can skip this part since the nails have the head. Learned it from experience.

When shooting, I don't aim, I just focus on the target rather than the tip of the pipe.


----------



## watcher by night

Nice to see you too, Joseph... thanks for the Raccoon link...


----------



## HOE

This is what I was talking about, these are very old darts made many years ago.

http://img338.imageshack.us/img338/7315/img0020vu.jpg
http://img412.imageshack.us/img412/4965/img0018at.jpg

http://img132.imageshack.us/img132/3593/img0019dd.jpg


----------



## dhansen

Blowguns are a lot of fun and very accurate. I admire the way the indians in the South American jungles hunt with them. 
However I would advise against hunting with blow guns unless you are an expert using poisoned darts.

I heard that blow guns do not always kill quickly other than tiny birds and animals and still there is a risk of needlessly causing an animal to suffer.
Serious hunters respect their quarry, and put them down as quickly and humanely as possible (even vermin). 
In my opinion it's better to use a slingshot for hunting, and that's only if you are a good shot and are using heavy enough ammo to kill your quarry quickly.

Smitty, when you shoot pigeons and rats do they drop dead as instantly as when you hit them with a lead ball to the head?
Those are some awesome darts you made by the way. Very cool.


----------



## NoSugarRob

when in school..... a while ago now, we would cut the ends of our shoe laces, leaving a little of the lace just after the hard bit. then we would push a needle through from the back. this made a good dart. we would then blow then through a pen body. bum, leg and back shots only !!! they hurt and we quickly reverted back to dried peas.


----------



## HOE

I made ultra mini paper cones for some needles with a nail head, and shoot them using a BIC pen tube. I still have the one made of shoelace.


----------



## josephlys

Believe it or not a razor dart will kill a pigeon almost instantly with a chest shot. A simple nail dart will kill a sparrow almost instantly. And blowguns are dead accurate







. I personally love slingshots for their portability and compactness. Btw I made a new board-cut, and I got 0.50mm flat bands that I cut 1 1/2'' wide. Think 4 layers each side will produce bout 25lb pull. Will be getting 3/8'' hex-nuts, they hit hard at an angle, plus they are pretty cheap in bulk. Good for hunting pigeons and crows down town. Good hunting weapon to have when you want to be less conspicuous.


----------



## HOE

josephlys said:


> Believe it or not a razor dart will kill a pigeon almost instantly with a chest shot. A simple nail dart will kill a sparrow almost instantly. And blowguns are dead accurate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I personally love slingshots for their portability and compactness. Btw I made a new board-cut, and I got 0.50mm flat bands that I cut 1 1/2'' wide. Think 4 layers each side will produce bout 25lb pull. Will be getting 3/8'' hex-nuts, they hit hard at an angle, plus they are pretty cheap in bulk. Good for hunting pigeons and crows down town. Good hunting weapon to have when you want to be less conspicuous.


Jam a piece of small lead sinker into the nuts, it will give the nut a lot more power to punch through flesh and bones. A man tested it for me when I first made it years ago, it's really deadly.


----------



## smitty

It usually takes about a minute or so for them to be still when shot with the broad-head. The slingshot knocks them dead maybe a little quicker. Lung, heart shot with dart and head shot with slingshot. I only use the blowgun for pest control around the house too. I haven't seen a rat or pigeon close to my house now for months since I got a cat. Wish it was because of my skill.


----------



## Brooklyn00003

HOE said:


> I made ultra mini paper cones for some needles with a nail head, and shoot them using a BIC pen tube. I still have the one made of shoelace.


I have sent you a Pm about the mini blowgun.


----------



## HOE

smitty said:


> It usually takes about a minute or so for them to be still when shot with the broad-head. The slingshot knocks them dead maybe a little quicker. Lung, heart shot with dart and head shot with slingshot. I only use the blowgun for pest control around the house too. I haven't seen a rat or pigeon close to my house now for months since I got a cat. Wish it was because of my skill.


When I had my cat, she helped me cleansed my whole house of rats. I injure the rats with a dart, and the cat will finish them off. The only serious kill I ever had was a rat shot in the heart, died in a pool of blood within seconds of jumping and running. The first time I used my blowgun to shoot rats, the very huge rat got hit by a stunner made of drinking straw, paper cone and a cylindrical screw. I thought it was dead, it was just knocked unconscious, then again, I brought in my cat to do the job.

I usually won't use my blowgun unless the condition doesn't permit a slingshot. It's still not humane unless it's poisoned, that's a fact. A slingshot with lead balls will KO the critter immediately, the thing may not even know what happens to it.


----------



## josephlys

You familiar with cylindrical ammo. Cut from 8mm nails about 1'' sections. It has pretty good penetration compared with other light ammo. Guess its around 7g, may prove to be good hunting ammo.


----------

